# Holliday pen exchange



## Dieseldoc

*SIGN UP FOR HOLIDAY PEN EXCHANGE.*

I will organize the Holiday pen exchange. Sign up closes 11/30/2022 and I will assign Partners on Dec. 5th.
You will have to the end of December to complete your exchange. Let me know if your OK with oversea exchange.
Any kind of pen or pencil that you have made.
Send me a PM with your name and address for shipping information so I can pass it along to your exchange partner.
Great!! Lets have fun !!!
Cheers
Charlie 
AKA dieseldoc


----------



## Displaced Canadian

I would say not a bad idea.


----------



## keithlong

I would be in for a trade.


----------



## TDahl

You can count me in. I think it would be a great idea.


----------



## hippi

I am in


----------



## Todd in PA

I’m in


----------



## woodwzrd

I'd be in.


----------



## SabertoothBunny

Sure, why not?


----------



## Brandy

I'd be interested in that


----------



## floatslow

Count me in


----------



## wimkluck

I had no idea what a "pen exchange" entailed. Fortunately, there is a search function.
I think it would be very nice to participate as well. But I'm in a different part of the world.
So I'm in.


----------



## Edgar

It’s a great idea - someone should contact our Activities Manager, Mike Redburn and offer to organize it.


----------



## sdindc

I am interested


----------



## grpass

I'm in, sounds great.


----------



## RichAldrich

Sounds good!


----------



## Dieseldoc

Dieseldoc said:


> Has anyone thought about a holiday pen exchange.


SIGN UP FOR HOLIDAY PEN EXCHANGE.
I will organize the Holiday pen exchange. Sign up closes 11/30/2022 and I will assign Partners on Dec. 5th.
You will have to the end of December to complete your exchange. Let me know if your OK with oversea exchange.
Any kind of pen or pencil that you have made.
Send me a PM with your name and address for shipping information so I can pass it along to your exchange partner.
Great!! Lets have fun !!!

Cheers

Charlie 
AKA dieseldoc


----------



## Brandy

Thanks for organizing this Charlie! I'm in - DM sent


----------



## KenB259

Im in.


----------



## hooked

I'll join in.  Thank you!  PM incoming.


----------



## grpass

Can this post stay near the top so more people can view it?


----------



## grpass

This should be fun.


----------



## jeff

I've added some info to the first post of this thread, made it sticky, and put an announcement on the front page.


----------



## Edgar

PM sent - thanks for doing this, Charlie.


----------



## BoonareeBurl

jeff said:


> I've added some info to the first post of this thread, made it sticky, and put an announcement on the front page.


I'm not quite a pen turner yet but very much a collector. If I wanted to participate, could I do so by using one of the pens (turned by a third party) in my collection? Just asking. Thanks!


----------



## jeff

BoonareeBurl said:


> I'm not quite a pen turner yet but very much a collector. If I wanted to participate, could I do so by using one of the pens (turned by a third party) in my collection? Just asking. Thanks!


Not sure that would work in a swap unless your specific partner agreed. Maybe @Dieseldoc can make a ruling.


----------



## Jarod888

I'm in. Sounds like fun!


----------



## RichAldrich

I am in.  PM sent


----------



## ghansen4

I'm in!


----------



## Joebobber

Im in but no overseas shipping please.


----------



## Dieseldoc

Joebobber said:


> Im in but no overseas shipping please.


That's  great , send me your name and address  for pen swap. via PM


----------



## mark james

I need to dust off my lathe, so I'll play.  If it is helpful, I can work with Boonareeburl, for an exchange. Or any other pairing is fine - oversees is OK.


----------



## MrMEC

Dieseldoc said:


> *SIGN UP FOR HOLIDAY PEN EXCHANGE.*
> 
> I will organize the Holiday pen exchange. Sign up closes 11/30/2022 and I will assign Partners on Dec. 5th.
> You will have to the end of December to complete your exchange. Let me know if your OK with oversea exchange.
> Any kind of pen or pencil that you have made.
> Send me a PM with your name and address for shipping information so I can pass it along to your exchange partner.
> Great!! Lets have fun !!!
> Cheers
> Charlie
> AKA dieseld
> 
> 
> Dieseldoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGN UP FOR HOLIDAY PEN EXCHANGE.*
> 
> I will organize the Holiday pen exchange. Sign up closes 11/30/2022 and I will assign Partners on Dec. 5th.
> You will have to the end of December to complete your exchange. Let me know if your OK with oversea exchange.
> Any kind of pen or pencil that you have made.
> Send me a PM with your name and address for shipping information so I can pass it along to your exchange partner.
> Great!! Lets have fun !!!
> Cheers
> Charlie
> AKA dieseldoc
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in but no overseas thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Dieseldoc

jeff said:


> Not sure that would work in a swap unless your specific partner agreed. Maybe @Dieseldoc can make a ruling.


Jeff:  Not a problem at all having Mark work put the details within him. I will let Mark know.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## SpiritRider

I am fairly new at this but I am in


----------



## Dieseldoc

SpiritRider said:


> I am fairly new at this but I am in


Got you on the list. Please send you name and address for shipping , VIA PM

Charlie


----------



## McKenzie Penworks

Haven't done one in a while and it's an excuse to turn .. I'm down.  international is fine as well


----------



## Drewboy22

I'm in!!  International is ok with me


----------



## Seer

I am in need to turn something anyways no overseas though


----------



## Dieseldoc

Dieseldoc said:


> *SIGN UP FOR HOLIDAY PEN EXCHANGE.*
> 
> I will organize the Holiday pen exchange. Sign up closes 11/30/2022 and I will assign Partners on Dec. 5th.
> You will have to the end of December to complete your exchange. Let me know if your OK with oversea exchange.
> Any kind of pen or pencil that you have made.
> Send me a PM with your name and address for shipping information so I can pass it along to your exchange partner.
> Great!! Lets have fun !!!
> Cheers
> Charlie
> AKA dieseldoc


*SIGN UP CLOSES 11/30/22 DON'T BE LET OUT.*


----------



## Madman1978

Where do I sign up?  I cannot ship internationally
.


----------



## Dieseldoc

Madman1978 said:


> Where do I sign up?  I cannot ship internationally
> .


You just did. Send me your name and address for shipping. 
Thanks for signing up.
Charlie 
AKAdieseldoc


----------



## Dieseldoc

Madman1978 said:


> Where do I sign up?  I cannot ship internationally
> .


you just did, check your PM


----------



## Dieseldoc

Madman1978 said:


> Where do I sign up?  I cannot ship internationally
> .


send  your name and shipping address VIA PM as you are signed in .

Charlie


----------



## grpass

Now that the end is near , what is the safest and most economical method of shipping one pen. I was thinking a small USPS express flat rate box. I'm sure there are other thoughts.


----------



## Dieseldoc

I think most will just use small flat rate box with pen and few local  blanks to fill box.


----------



## grpass

Dieseldoc said:


> I think most will just use small flat rate box with pen and few local  blanks to fill box.


Good suggestion.


----------



## MedWoodWorx

I hope i am not late, count me in!!


----------



## pssherman

Count me in too. I prefer not to have overseas shipping.


----------



## wimkluck

Am I supposed to post the image of the pen here? Or should it remain a surprise for the recipient? I will ship tomorrow.


----------



## jttheclockman

wimkluck said:


> Am I supposed to post the image of the pen here? Or should it remain a surprise for the recipient? I will ship tomorrow.


Usually what happens with these things is the recipient posts a photo of the pen they received first than any comments can be added.


----------



## wimkluck

Clear. thanks.


----------



## RichAldrich

Paired with wimkluk from the Netherlands above.  We are messaging.  I sent mine yesterday morning.  He sent his today.  We are going to see whose arrives first.  His was $10 cheaper.  I am guessing his arrives first.


----------



## Dieseldoc

keithlong said:


> I would be in for a trade.


Keith:  Was contacted  by your.Holiday Pen exchange partner saying he has not received the exchange Pen.
Please  contact  

Madman1978
Michael Wright
120 Central St Apt 2R 
Springfield, Ma 01105
With best when his exchange will be received.

Keith , Thanks.

Charlie
akadieseldoc


----------



## keithlong

Dieseldoc said:


> Keith:  Was contacted  by your.Holiday Pen exchange partner saying he has not received the exchange Pen.
> Please  contact
> 
> Madman1978
> Michael Wright
> 120 Central St Apt 2R
> Springfield, Ma 01105
> With best when his exchange will be received.
> 
> Keith , Thanks.
> 
> Charlie
> akadieseldoc


Please let Michael know that I have his pen made and will get it in mail on Monday. I am sorry for the delay. Also tell him thank you for my pen. My better half has tried to claim it for self.


----------



## Dieseldoc

keithlong said:


> Please let Michael know that I have his pen made and will get it in mail on Monday. I am sorry for the delay. Also tell him thank you for my pen. My better half has tried to claim it for self.


Keith:  Thanks for the reply,   Please furnish me then tracking number when shipment on Monday.

Thanks

Charlie
 aka dieseldoc


----------



## Dieseldoc

Dieseldoc said:


> *SIGN UP FOR HOLIDAY PEN EXCHANGE.*
> 
> I will organize the Holiday pen exchange. Sign up closes 11/30/2022 and I will assign Partners on Dec. 5th.
> You will have to the end of December to complete your exchange. Let me know if your OK with oversea exchange.
> Any kind of pen or pencil that you have made.
> Send me a PM with your name and address for shipping information so I can pass it along to your exchange partner.
> Great!! Lets have fun !!!
> Cheers
> Charlie
> AKA dieseldoc


Holiday  Pen Exchange had 36 members enrolled in was a lot of fun and WOW surly some  outstanding pen's were exchanged between partners.

Thank you all for being involved in the. exchange.

Lets look forward in the 2023 year and expand out turning experiences in pen making, but more important we hope all has good health and happiness.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## RichAldrich

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## Joebobber

Thanks for all the hard work organizing this.  Im sure when I get my pen it would have been worth the wait.


----------



## SpiritRider

Is there a single place to post their pens when they get them?


----------



## Dieseldoc

SpiritRider said:


> Is there a single place to post their pens when they get them?


Didn’t happen that way, few showed up  in different places.Nice pens.


----------

